# Dienst Erstellen mit Batch



## beyoNd (18. Januar 2011)

Schönen guten Morgen  


Ich hab folgendes Problem ich per BatchScript ein Dienst Erstellen der mir (auch wenn der Benutzer nicht angemeldet ist) einen exe aufruft (Web-Server) damit diese auch Ausgeführt wird wenn der Benutzer nicht angmeldet ist bzw sich nicht anmelden wird...  weiß Jemand wie ich das realisieren könnte... 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei behilflich sein mein Problem zu lösen das wäre Großartig******!  

Liebe Grüße euer beyoNd


----------



## rd4eva (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hab zwar ehrlich gesagt kein Wort verstanden aber irgendwie hörte es sich so an als würden dir scheduled tasks weiterhelfen.


----------



## beyoNd (19. Januar 2011)

Ich muss mich für meine nicht verstehbare Formulierung entschuldigen !  

Genau das suchte ich Dankeschöön  

lg


----------



## rolech (19. März 2011)

Hi, ich habe auch mal sowas machen wollen aber der richtige Begriff hat mir gefällt, um einen Eintrag hier zu schreiben. Vielen Dank für den Tip auf jeden Fall.
Gruß


----------

